# Murray Monterey 1978 I think



## cgodfrey (Jul 20, 2012)

So I'm really excited I found this forum. Anytime I start a new endeavor I go looking for a forum  Years ago someone put what looked like a vintage bike on the side of the road. I assume most people who saw it thought what a mess and kept moving. I always want to see the possibilities. It is a Murray Monterey girls bike. Sky blue with a basket on the front. Well long story short it had a lot of rust but I took it home and put it in the shed and said one day I'm going to fix up that bike. Well this summer my 14 year old daughter said Mom I really want to fix up that bike and teach the dog how to ride around in the basket with me at the camp ground. I pulled it out and ordered replacement rims, tires and inner tubes yesterday. Sadly the rims seem to be way to rusted to save maybe someone here will correct me. Last night we started breaking down the bike into all it's pieces. Two things have happened so far. The screw that holds the chain guard to the frame is so rusted we can't get it off. I have sprayed it last night and again this morning with WD40. Any advice on how to get it off without damaging the chain guard? Also surprisingly the fenders have made a miraculous recovery with just an easy sanding with fine steel wool. They actually really look new on top. Underneath is more rusted but we are sanding away. Would there be anything wrong with sanding them back to a good layer and then just either leave them alone or spray paint with primer and a coat of chrome spray paint underneath. A btw how in the world do you get the crank off. I've seen reference to pullers and I don't have one of those. I've already spent more than I would have for a new knock off but it's good bonding time and she is very excited to be doing it herself. Thanks all.
cgodfrey


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 20, 2012)

A picture of the bike will help out some to know how the frame looks and if there is any numbers on the headtube or the rear dropouts, the sticker above the bottom bracket and the numbers on the stem to help with the year then to also see what you have to deal with.


Ponited rear dropouts are 87/88 & earlier or non pointed dropouts would be late 80's to the year 2000.


Turtle wax chrome polish with rust remover from Walmart for $1.98 by dabbing a little on the chrome then use a brass brush can clean the chrome by doing that on the rims might determine if the rims are worth keeping or not or how they look without the tires on.



Here is info on how to take the crank off.

http://atomiczombie.com/Tutorial - 1 Piece Bottom Bracket - Page 1.aspx


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jul 20, 2012)

If I have a seized screw the first thing I try is putting the screwdriver into the slot of the screw and give the end of the screwdriver a firm tap.

I have an old screwdriver with a lead filled handle that was used just for this purpose. I heard it called it a ''drift'' but someone is going to say a drift is something else, as in drift punch.


----------



## cgodfrey (Jul 20, 2012)

So the black label that says 11-78 is what makes me think it was manufactured in 78. I will be trying to remove the last screw and disassemble the crank this evening. Sadly there is no hope of recreating the murray monterey graphic on the chain guard. I can't find a picture. There was also a striped sticker yellow/red/orange/white on the body I may try to paint that on when we do the painting. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes you would be correct that is the year of the bike, I am not sure but in 1979 the color was Competition Blue according to an old catalog I saw in the link below.

http://www.proteanpaper.com//scart_...rkeyall=ALL&srkeywords=Murray Bicycle&srcateg


I know on ebay someone sells the same headbadge decal if you don't manage to get that one off right, also if any decal has a number on it you might be able to go to Sears Parts Direct then use those number to search the part numbers.


Also at Sears Parts Direct if it has 502 for the serial number you can look there on the Model number search and they might have a few parts for it but are usually the decals & some screws.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action?pop=flush


----------



## partsguy (Jul 20, 2012)

The Murray Monterey was also sold at Western Auto Stores as the Western Flyer Grand Trophy. I do indeed have the catalog ads for this, so if want to mod it slightly and go with the Western Auto paint scheme, let me know and I'll scan the ad!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 21, 2012)

Hopefully you discovered the crank threads are left handed! The Monterey is a great bike, the basic frame design dates back to 1958.


----------



## cgodfrey (Jul 21, 2012)

adamtinkerer thanks for that. Actually before I even started the crank removal I went online and watched videos to learn how lol otherwise I would have been completely confused. I don't know if I'm wrong but I wasn't going to remove the decals I was just going to tape them off to prevent getting paint on them. What is the right way? I'm ordering hand grips, a bearing kit, and pedals today. Wish I could find pedals like the ones that were on it but I'm having trouble with that. The rims were too pitted after sanding so I will probably just put them away in storage maybe one day redip them. I also have to order a seat cover. It has the original blue and white seat, but there's virtually no padding and a little damage so I'm just going to put something over it. Good news is that the rust is coming off of everything pretty well though so most of the original hardware should be usable. Thank you all. Don't know how to remove the handlebars that's my next online search. Classicfan1 I would be interested in that ad. It would definately help my research.


----------



## cgodfrey (Jul 21, 2012)

two more things. It is definately the Monterey Speedweight from the catalog kngtmat posted. It has an additional basket on the front though. And I have yet to find the s/n.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 27, 2012)

cgodfrey said:


> I don't know if I'm wrong but I wasn't going to remove the decals I was just going to tape them off to prevent getting paint on them. What is the right way? I'm ordering hand grips, a bearing kit, and pedals today. Wish I could find pedals like the ones that were on it but I'm having trouble with that. The rims were too pitted after sanding so I will probably just put them away in storage maybe one day redip them. I also have to order a seat cover. It has the original blue and white seat, but there's virtually no padding and a little damage so I'm just going to put something over it. Good news is that the rust is coming off of everything pretty well though so most of the original hardware should be usable. Thank you all. Don't know how to remove the handlebars that's my next online search. Classicfan1 I would be interested in that ad. It would definately help my research.




Might as well tape them up, there aren't any reproductions out there! Some of those stock seats were mighty uncomfotable, so no one will fault you for swapping on something better! As for the handlebars, I assume you're trying to remove the stem. You need to loosen the center bolt, and then tap it to knock it loose.


----------



## cgodfrey (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought that might be the case. I have learned one valuable lesson about putting a bicycle back in working order. Break it down to it's parts and do one order for the hardware you need lol. So far I've done 2 orders and have discovered I will have to place another order. The new rear tire and old rear tire have slightly different mechanics. I'm pretty sure I made a mistake. My bike has coaster breaks I think the rim I ordered for the rear isn't made for coaster breaks. Making great progress though. If I can figure out the rear wheel I'll be in business. I didn't choose to change the saddle but you're right it is very uncofortable so I bought a cover for it with gel cushioning. My daughter loves the way it looks but hates the way it feels.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Something is screwed up on my computer again, so much for scanning my catalogs. Sorry bud, I'll try again later and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## cgodfrey (Aug 9, 2012)

ordering parts is getting a little aggravating. I ordered the wrong rear rim. I needed one with coaster brake. Can I mix and match? Meaning the rim on the front is a wheelmaster can I put an avenir on the back they look the same on the web I just don't know what it will look like in person and I don't want to return anything else.  Thanks all.


----------



## cgodfrey (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone else have trouble finding a chain that fits. I realize this is all part of any job like this, but I was completely ready to watch my daughter ride down the street just put the chain and chain guard on snap a couple of pics and first test ride. Well as most of you probably already know, standard bell 1-3 speed bike chain too short. Standard bell multi-speed chain links are too small. I'm off today to buy two 1-3 speed chains and add enough links to make it work  Hopefully after that joy! Also is there a webpage to buy vintage reflectors? I've seen a few on ebay but the ones on the bike are unique. I love them and would love to be able to find more of them. Thanks!


----------



## cgodfrey (Aug 24, 2012)

*Finished!*

So I'm not as talented as most of you on this forum but I finished with our bike last night. Here's my final result.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like you did a great job!


----------



## cgodfrey (Aug 25, 2012)

*One Final Question*

How exactly do the handlebars work. I need to adjust the stiffness when turning the steering. Thanks!


----------

